# [SOLVED] VIA VT6421A PCI to Serial ATA raid controller disabling onboard sata



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

My crappy Abit motherboard with nForce 6100 chipset only has 2 serial ATA ports, and I have 3 Serial ATA devices, 2 hard drives and a DVD-RW, and my IDE CDRW is dying, so it is time to use the DVDRW. 

So i bought a VIA VT6421A pci sata controller. problem solved? nope. i installed it, and hooked up the DVD burner, and it booted in windows, disabling my other hard drive running an operating system i cannot specify here, but windows recognizes the DVDRW. I need to use all 3 devices. 

Is there a way to stop the motherboard (or card) from disabling the onboard SATA ports when a device is hooked up to the controller card? i cannot boot from this card. 

or can i only use one or the other? thanks.. really ripping my hair out.

nevermind i googled one more time and it said to connect to the top port, not the side port. so i did, and it works. 
mods, please delete this thread, as it is irrelevent and useless.


----------

